# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Maska per fytyren ne kushtet e shtepise

## Tironsja

Maskat e blera ne prafumeri jane shume te mira,por trajtimet e pergatitura nga vete Ti,ne kuzhine,per te pastruar,hidratuar dhe ushqyer lekuren,jane pergatitje speciale.Jane zbavitese,pak te kushtueshme dhe teper te fresketa.


Per te sheshuar rrudhat.
1)Perzieni nje te verdhe veze,1luge kos dhe 1 luge mjalte derisa te perfitoni nje krem te bute.Shperndaheni neper fytyre dhe ne qafe dhe lereni te veproje per 15 min.
2)Zieni 2 karrota,shtypini derisa te merrni nje pure te dendur dhe shperndaheni akoma te ngrohte ne lekure.Pas 15 min shpelajeni fytytren me uje te vaket.

MASKA TE TJERA.
1)Maske me portokall dhe mjalte.
Eshte ideale per te krijuar nje efekt energjidhenes ne lekure.Kjo maske pergatitet shume shpejt.Ne te vertet,mjafton te lyheni fytyren me 3 luge mjalte,duke evituar zonat rreth syve,dhe pastaj te shperndash mbi te lekuren e portokallit(kjo e grire).Lereni rreth 10 min.Mjalti  ndihmon per te stabilizuar hidratimin e qelizave dhe portokalli e ushqen ate me vitaminen C.

2)Maske me banane.(lekure te yndyrshme)
Perziej 1 banane te pjekur e te shtypur,1 luge kafeje kos natyral dhe 1 luge kafeje leng limoni.Vendose mbu fytyre perveç rrotull syve.Lere  20 min.Shpelaje me uje te vaket.


Kaq per sot.Nqs do ju interesojne te tjera me thoni  :buzeqeshje: 
Shendet Tironsja.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

HI,

une do te shtoja qe maskat jane shume te rendesishme per lekuren dhe te pakten nje here ne jave duhet te jete intervali nga njera maske tek tjetra, por ama para se te aplikoni maskat teper e rendesishme eshte: FYTYRA DUHET TE JETE E PASTRUAR dhe per mua menyra me universale e pastrimit te lekures nga papastertite (ne kushtet e shtepise, pervec solucioneve) mbetet avulli dhe mbas ketij pastrimi nuk duhet te aplikoni masken menjehere por te pakten te kalojne disa minuta qe lekura te marre fryme (pasi poret pas avullit jane me te hapura se zakonisht)

Ah edhe dicka per elasticitetin e lekures , i cili eshte dicka qe
ndihmon ne zvogelimin e rrudhave apo pengimin e krijimit e te rejave , dmth ne plakjen e lekures.
Sa me elastike te jete nje lekure aq me e re duket .
Per te stimuluar elasticitetin e lekures duhet qe te bejme shplarje te shpeshta te fytyres nje here me uje te ngrohte njehere me uje te ftohte , gje te cilen duhet ta perserisim disa here.

----------


## Mina

Maskat me produkte organike jane me vlere por cdo fytyre ka karakteristikat e saj. Nuk jane te gjitha njelloj. Ka lloje lekurash qe nuk pranojne trajtim me avull per nje kohe te gjate p.sh. fytyrat me probleme do te inflamoheshin keq nga qendrimi i tejzgjatur nen avull. Eshte mire te percaktoni paraprakisht llojin e lekures tuaj tek specialisti, me ane te nje llambe qe percakton llojin e lekures, dhe me pas te vepronit mbi te me produktet e pershtateshme. Shpesh here, klientet, pa e ditur qe fytyra e tyre eshte e thate, perdorin produkte per fytyre te yndyrshme dhe keshtu lekura e fytyres se tyre chidratohet. Si pasoje nga mungesa e yndyres dhe e lageshtires fytyra eshte e predispozuar te rrudhet para kohe.

----------


## Tironsja

MASKE PER LEKURE KU JANE SHFAQUR RRUDHAT E PARA.


Permbajtja:1 e bardhe veze,1 luge mjalte i shkrire,1 luge kafeje leng limoni,2 luge kafeje miell nga kokrra fasule. (fasule te shtypura)

Pergatitja:Rrihet e bardha vezes,hidhet mjalti,mielli i fasules.Perzihen mire dhe ne fund hidhet lengu i limonit.Mbahet ne fytyre 20 min.Shplaheni me uje te vaket pastaj me te ftohte.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Tironsja i ka thene pak a  shume te gjitha maskat, qe mund te behen ne shtepi. Megjithate do shtoja dhe dicka. Per ato grate qe kane rrudha poshte syve, nese do blenin pak caj ne plasmas, ta ngrohnin pak, dhe ta mbanin mbi sy rreth 15 minuta, brenda 7 ditesh do shofin se s'do kene asnje rrudhe nen sy. Me te vertete nuk e besova ne fillim kur ma thane, po pasi e provoje 1 grua shqiptare, ishte shume efektive, dhe e rekomanduar nga 1 dermatolog.
Bye

----------


## Mina

Per Brunen e embel: nuk ke cilesuar llojin e cajit sepse ka shume.

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Mina, me thene te drejten une s'i di keto gjera vecse kam degjuar. Por do e pyes ate gruan qe e perdori dhe do te te kthej pergjigje. Bye hun. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

Kemi degjuar lart e poshte sesi Kleopatra bente banjo me qumesht e mjalte qe te mbante lekuren e re dhe te shendetshme. Te verdha vezesh, ose kondicionere me majoneze dhe avokado per floke te shendetshem. Pjeshke te prera holle per lekure me te fresket te fytyres. Kastravec i prere holle per lekuren e kapakeve te syve. E keshtu me rradhe.

Tek kjo teme mund te ndani njohurite tuaja te bukurise "organike".


Po e filloj une.

*Maske fytyre me pjeshke e kastravec*

Lajeni fytyren me pastruesin tuaj te preferuar dhe uje te ngrohte qe t'ju hapen mire poret. 
Merr afersisht nje gjysem pjeshke. Prije te thela te holla, aq sa te mundesh. Ferkoje fytyren mire e mire me keto thela dhe qendro ne pozicion te shtrire. Leri te qendrojne atje deri ne 20 minuta.

Ndersa thelat e pjeshkes qendrojne ne fytyre, mbyll syte dhe mbuloji kapaket e syve me dy rrota kastraveci, nje per secilin sy. 

Mundesisht mbylluni ne nje ambient ose dhome me vete, larg zhurmave te familjes (lol), dhe vini ne CD player ndonje muzike qetesuese. (Duhet tamam trajtim anti-stres.  :ngerdheshje: )

Ne fund shpelajeni lekuren lehte me uje te ftohte.

P.S.: Shpresoj qe Mina te na jape ndonje "tip" ketu.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mina

Ekzistojne shume trajtime me produkte 100% organike. Cdo frut do te perbente nje maske perfekte. Mjalti eshte i mrekullueshem, ajka e qumeshtit po ashtu por problemi eshte se nuk mund te dalesh pa pastruar mbetjet e ketyre produkteve dhe fytyra mbetet e pa mbrojtur.

----------


## PINK

Goxha shpjegim AngelDust , per venien e kastravecave ne sy dhe copat e pjeshkes .. lol 

nejse eshte mire ti dish dhe keto trajtime popullore apo shtepiake . 

Nje pyetje kisha une , ndoshta ti Mina duhet te na japesh ndonje sugjerim .

Mua me pelqejne shume masazhet ne trup . Me relaksojne jashtezakonisht dhe me jep nje ndjesi ne trup .. qe lere lere , kur vjen puna te masazhi .. jam gati te jap dhe hmmm qindarken e fundit .. patjeter me para , leka ose cfaredo " tjater"  .. se sta ben njeri per freeee lol 

Nejse pyetja ishte , pervec kremerave apo me mire vajrave te masazhit , cfare sugjeroni ndonje produkt tjeter keshtu alla/ popullorce apo organik , pasi shpesh perdor vaj masazhi me aroma nga me te ndryshmet , ne fillim me pelqen aroma dhe ndjesia ne trup , por kur te masazhojne sikur fillojne te vene ca si me shumice dhe me pas sikur nuk e duroj dot , duhet te lahem patjeter se fillon me ha lekura nga vaji i tepert .. lol 

Ndonje trajtim me organik dini qe jo vetem te ben mire per lekuren por te dhe shplodh dhe te largon stresin  , thx ne advance  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

Mina ke te drejte por mbrojtjen e fytyres/lekures --eshte me e rendesishme pas pastrimit te plote dhe scrubit me veze e limon 

Mua keto kremerat e Olay ma mbrojne fytyren mjaft mire, lehte dhe pa aorma te tepruara -- ndersa per trupin, ka olay dhe te tjera firma produkte me shea butter qe te kenaqin dhe nga era dhe te mbrojne 

Pinku-- djersa natyrale (sidomos ajo e prodhuar nepermjet akteve te vrullshme pasionante  :ngerdheshje: ) eshte masazhi me natyral dhe i mire qe mund ti japesh trupit/lekures tende t'i permbush gjithe kerkesat e tua:




> masazhet ne trup . Me relaksojne jashtezakonisht dhe me jep nje ndjesi ne trup .. qe lere lere , kur vjen puna te masazhi .. jam gati te jap dhe hmmm qindarken e fundit .. patjeter me para , leka ose cfaredo " tjater"


te largon:

1- yndyrat e teperta ne lekure
2-streset e dites
3-nje akt relakson dy veta njeheresh  :perqeshje: 

P.S 
4---- S'harxhon $ 200 min per nje masazueshe qe te fuse duart, por vetem $ 30 per nje merlot te mire a Barolo the max  :ngerdheshje:  (dhe, you get full service,jo vetem duart dmth looooool)

----------


## PINK

> Pinku-- djersa natyrale (sidomos ajo e prodhuar nepermjet akteve te vrullshme pasionante ) eshte masazhi me natyral dhe i mire qe mund ti japesh trupit/lekures tende t'i permbush gjithe kerkesat e tua:
> 
> 
> 
> te largon:
> 
> 1- yndyrat e teperta ne lekure
> 2-streset e dites
> 3-nje akt relakson dy veta njeheresh 
> ...



Hahahah Larsi , na hape oreksin per masazh tani .
Mire dakort djersa natyrale me shumice pllaq - plluq , kur vjen dhe si rezultat ferkimi nga duart of course lol , te relakson , te leron dhe te shkarkon .. ah po dhe te dobeson .. lol por une po flas per ate lloj masazhi " akt" per 1 vete njehere dhe pastaj shohim e bejme per ate 2 pernjehere ( duhet te fillosh nga ferkimi , masazhi organik qe te ben mire per lekuren gjoja  njehere dhe pastaj te kalojme te masazhi " natyral " lolol )

Nejse thx per sugjerimin plot informacion , si gjithmone  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Pink mund te te them se masazhi realizohet patjeter me nje produkt ndihmes sic eshte vaji por ne rastin tend ke te drejte kur thua se me mbingarkojne me vaj. Ai perdoret ne sasi te paket dhe nje profesionist nuk ka nevoje te perdore ne sasi te konsiderueshme. Zakonisht per mazash perdoren vajra te thate te cilet kane konsistence me te holle sesa vajrat qe njohim ne. Ky vaj qe quhet ndryshe vaj esencial ndihmon masazhin dhe absorbohet lehte nga lekura. gjithsesi ka masazhiere qe punojne edhe pa vaj fare, ky quhet masazh tajlandez dhe eshte shume i forte, ndonjehere i paperballueshem. Ka masazhiere qe punojne me puder. Eshte e rendesishme te dini nje gje: nuk eshte produkti i rendesishem sa eshte predispozita e masazhierit per te dhene energji. Kinezet thone se masazhi eshte shkembim energjie. Energjia derdhet nga masazhieri tek ai qe masazhohet. Ndonjehere mund te marresh gjate masazhit energji negative nga klienti dhe kjo te lodh shume. Ky profesion ketu e ka gjithe veshtiresine dhe keshillohet te behen rreth 3 masazhe ne dite. 
Masazhi te garanton mirqenie dhe ju keshilloj t'i nenshtroheni ketij trajtimi 1 here ne jave per te karikuar energjine e zbrazur nga puna.

----------


## Mina

Tjeter gje qe keshillohet eshte eksfoljimi i lekures me peeling i cili sherben per te shkolitur qelizat e vdekura.

----------


## nausika

Nqs. keni fytyre delikate dhe trajtimet eksfoljimi e bejne te kuqe dhe te irituar, atere provoni menyren time: KOS! 

kosi ka acid laktik, i cili sherben per te shkolitur qelizat e vdekura te lekures pa e irrituar ate, dhe jo vetem kaq, por kosi ka edhe veti ydratante shume te dobishme. 
Me pak fjale, shplani fytyren me uje te vaket dhe lyeni me kos. Mbajeni ne fytyre derisa te thahet pakes dhe pastaj hiqeni me nje make-up pad apo peshqir te lagur. Pas trajtimit lyeni fytyren me nje krem hidratant. Eshte me mire qe ky trajtim te behet ne darke dhe te aplikoni nje krem nate. Gjate ketij trajtimi duhet pasur kujdes per mbrojtjen e fytyres kunder diellit sepse e ben me delikate lekuren. 

Kam disa muaj qe i kam limituat kremerat komerciale dhe trajtimet komerciale ne fytyre dhe e kam gjetur me kosin  :ngerdheshje:  dhe me ka dhene rezultate shume te mira. Provojeni, nuk humbisni gje. Nqs. keni kohe mund te hidhni edhe pak mjalte dhe pak leng limoni dhe te beni trajtimin duke  bere Bath...

Gjithe te mirat, 

Nausika :Lulja3:

----------


## Rebele

Une mbush nje filxhan me qumesht te paskremuar (whole milk), i fus dy kokrra veze, i perziej bashke, dhe gjithe ate mase viskoze e perdor per te lyer lekuren para se te lahem.  Eshte e vetmja arsye pse blej qumesht se kurre nuk e pij. 

Gjithashtu e verdha e vezes mund te perdoret edhe si maske natyrale per fytyren. Lihet rreth 5 minuta e pastaj hiqet me uje te vaket. 

Tjeter: tuli i frutave (pjeper, kivi) mund te ferkohet pas trupit vetem se do shplare me pas.  Po keshtu edhe lengu i citroneve. 

Nuk e di c'me ka hypur por ka nja 2-3 jave qe I've gone all natural. qe kur u bera vegjetariane.

----------


## My_Soul

Ne fakt keto trajtimet natyrale jane shume te mira. Une perdor ajken e qumeshtit whole milk pas zjerrjes. Edhe masken me fruta e kam perdorur. 

Por ka edhe shume faktore te tjere qe ndikojne ne lekuren e fytyres. Ushqimi eshte kryesori. Nuk thone kot c'ha goja tregon boja. Qumeshti eshte shume i mire per fytyren. Nje filxhan qumesht ne mengjes eshte i domosdoshem.

Stresi, lodhja, pagjumesia jane faktore negative per lekuren e fytyres.
Dielli eshte armiku kryesor. Sa me pak ne diell dhe sa me te larte SPF per kremin mbrojtes. 

Ndersa ai masazhi i trupit qe thote Pinku eshte shume relaksues.

Mos harroni edhe nje gote vere te mire.

----------


## PINK

> . 
> 
> Por ka edhe shume faktore te tjere qe ndikojne ne lekuren e fytyres. Ushqimi eshte kryesori. Nuk thone kot c'ha goja tregon boja. Qumeshti eshte shume i mire per fytyren. Nje filxhan qumesht ne mengjes eshte i domosdoshem.
> 
> Stresi, lodhja, pagjumesia jane faktore negative per lekuren e fytyres.
> Dielli eshte armiku kryesor. Sa me pak ne diell dhe sa me te larte SPF per kremin mbrojtes. 
> 
> Ndersa ai masazhi i trupit qe thote Pinku eshte shume relaksues.
> 
> Mos harroni edhe nje gote vere te mire.


Me verte qe qumeshti eshte shume i mire per fitiren , une nje gote qumesht e kisha racion nate per nate , sikur me freskonte kshu i ftohte dhe relaksonte , dhe e beja gjumin mmm  si qingj . lol 
Por tani vone e kam kthyer , e pi racionin (1 gote) cdo mengjes para se te iki ne pune . 

Sa per masazhin , pike te dobet e kam . Shkova gjoja te doktori dhe u ankova me dhemb mesi , kurrizi .. qafa lol . Me drejtoi te nje specialit chiropratic , dhe po me jep masazhe per free ( ne fakt i pagon insurenca deri ne 30 vizita ne vit ) ,  .. sjane aq te gjata dhe me " qualitet " si te kinezkave po ja vlen prape . lol

----------


## PINK

Se harrova .. po vitamina merrni  ju oj chicks ? lol

----------


## Mina

Nqs. keni fytyre delikate dhe trajtimet eksfoljimi e bejne te kuqe dhe te irituar, atere provoni menyren time: KOS! 
***************************
Behet fjale per lekuren e trupit!!!! Sa per eksfolimin e fytyres edhe lekurat delikate eksfoliohen.

----------

